# Sopappy's 2nd Manifold in RDWC



## sopappy (Dec 8, 2015)

No numbers yet but my first attempt was surprisingly fruitful, I felt like I'd trimmed 4 plants instead of the one gangly beast. (my yields have never been good) A 9 week flower, I got confused with my log there I'm sure.

MUCHOS THANKS for excellent advice and comments, you know who you are. I could not have done it without you.
I hope youse can keep an eye on things here too:

Here's 10 seedlings at the 5th node. I'd like to take the best 5 for the buckets and I'll hand water the 5 back-ups.
I'm not sure what I'm looking for but I'm thinking the tightest node spacing,
I'm shying away from that big one, they all had two moms but

the roots are just starting to poke out the bottoms so kind of a poor man's ebb and flow, but I let them sit in the water. 

I figure close to transplant time.

LST    Low stress training
RDWC Recirculating deep water culture

some details:
I have two LEDS (175, 325) and a T5 
two systems with small reservoirs: 1 x 2 bucket, 1 x 3 bucket
Top "drip" is steady flow from 1/4" tube (each bucket)
Hydroton
(I treat the roots with the Myco stuff)
bubba bubba airstones (awesomeness)
mats, fish tank heaters, with STC1000s and HA system
way more fun than a train set 

View attachment 1-100_0111.jpg


View attachment 1-100_0105.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2015)

Green Mojo to yas.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2015)

Pappy, I subscribed to this thread so I can keep an eye on it and help out if needed.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2015)

looking good sopappy.......... pulling up a chair.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2015)

Lovely internode spacing!  Looking great.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi all. I topped everybody last night and took some more lower leaves tonight. I am clobberring them with 1400 ppm and seems okay so far. I see roots poking through the bottom on about half of them. I'll take the best rooting five for the buckets I guess.
Any day now, I'm stalling as still 4 plants in dirt to harvest.

I'm going to try and keep the 5 remaining ones going as spares, I'm just not sure how. 

View attachment 1-101_0004.jpg


View attachment 1-101_0003.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2015)

You are going to flower them this small? 

I don' t quite understand the "manifold in RDWC"--isn't this a flood and drain of some kind?


----------



## sopappy (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi THG,

I started a new thread (mainly because I grew to dislike the name of the old one) as this is my 2nd attempt at RDWC and I am doing some LST hoping for 4 nice colas per 5gal bucket. It's funny you comment as I started them in these smaller pots on YOUR suggestion ...  I tried the rapid rooter in the huge net pot (a la Kraven) but failed miserably.... your suggestion was to get them more substantially grown before putting them in the big pots and it's working great...
So yes, right now, it's a half-assed manual flood and drain just to get them established before the buckets. I'll take the best 5 and "pour" them each in to a RDWC bucket.

I edited that first post and added some more details.

Har Har, I didn't think I'd make it this far with all of them,
putting them in dirt defeats the purpose of hydro.
Can I just use coco like earth and re-se the coco? ie potted plants?


----------



## sopappy (Dec 10, 2015)

I was re-watching those "Gooch" videos and he was going on about light cycles, specifically stating that any light over 17 hours was a waste as the plant shuts down photosynthesis anyways....  I was only doing it because of stretching (and LEO) 
Does it or does it not stop stretching?
I guess I'm going to find out, I've switched back to 18 from 24 as electricity here is most expensive in NA


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2015)

Mj in veg does not need a dark/rest period. They stretch looking for light. I run my veg light 24-7.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 11, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Mj in veg does not need a dark/rest period. They stretch looking for light. I run my veg light 24-7.



Oh no, our first fight, hey Duck. Well, I guess we'll find out. I get hosed for electricity here, I'm saving the 6 hours at peak day price, I gotta try it.
If these stretch like the last one (it *was* 24hr veg too), I'll go back.

I'll have to watch it again but somewhere in here, he talks about the plant 'shutting down' after 17 hours whether light is on or not. 
http://tinyurl.com/h4qsm4w


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2015)

They will stretch in vegg when there is no light because they dont stop wanting to reach for the light while vegging. What kinda light you using thats killing you those 6 hours? Those 6 hours makes a big difference in plant production. Thats the 1st ive ever heard of a vegging MJ plant shutting down after 17 hours. I call it Bullshit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2015)

Found this

Cannabis sativa and cannabis indica are diurnal plants meaning that they use day/night light cycles to trigger key growth responses. When growing weed indoors, it is vital to understand that there are two distinct phases to the marijuana light cycle: vegging or vegetating and flowering

Please also read &#8211; Marijuana Grow Lights Comparison.

Vegging light cycle
During the marijuana vegging cycle, growing indoors will focus on establishing a solid root system, a strong main stem and lots of foliage consisting mostly of sun leaves. These are the broad five-fingered leaves (sometimes 7 or 9) that are the main engines for growth &#8211; converting light, with the addition of carbon dioxide, into sugar which is the plant&#8217;s food.

To power this chemical reaction requires plenty of light and in the right frequencies. As you can see by the graph below, marijuana has two chlorophyll A and two chlorophyll B receptors; with two absorption peaks each in both the blue (400-500nm) and red (620-720nm) spectrums. Good full spectrum LED grow lights will cover this entire spectrum.

Marijuana Light Cycle
In addition to photosynthesis, blue light is also critical for phototropism. This is the chemical process that tells the plant where the light source is and keeps your plants pointing towards the sun when outdoors. Even if your grow lights are stationary, your plants still need sufficient blue light for proper growth and orientation. Without it your plants will grow tall and weak &#8216;searching&#8217; for a light source.

All of this is great to know, but what does it have to do with you and your selection of lights? High pressure sodium (HPS) lights do not have enough blue light for proper phototropism. Roughly 3-4% of their energy is in this range where a minimum of about 12% is required. This is the reason most large-scale growers choose blue-rich metal halide grow lights during the vegging cycle or full spectrum LED grow lights all the way through the grow cycle.

Your lights should be on a timer so as to start and end the day/night cycle at the same time and to keep the day length uniform. To stay in the vegging phase requires a minimum of about 14 hours of continuous light to emulate the longer days of late spring and summer. Longer cycles will not harm your plants as they have no need of &#8216;sleep&#8217;; thus many growers opt for a 24 hour light cycle. Others believe that marijuana need some &#8216;down time&#8217; to catch up on other physiological processes and will run their lamps 18/6 or 18 hours on and 6 hours off. This also saves some electricity and allows night temperatures to drop, but will marginally slow growth.

 Marijuana Light Cycle
Seedlings do not require very much light and can easily be damaged or burned by excessive light or heat. As the plants &#8216;harden off&#8217; or get used to their new environment, more light can be added.  Insufficient luminous flux will cause your plants to stretch in an attempt to reach the light. This will result in tall, weak plants with long internodes. Strong light with insufficient blue light will give the same symptoms. Fluorescents including CFLs, metal halide and single band LEDS with at least 1/8th of the emitters in the blue range will all perform satisfactorily.

How long to veg your marijuana is entirely up to you. It depends on the strain, the size of your grow room and your goals, and could range from 0 days to many months; the average being in the 4-6 week range. Instead of a specific time frame, some farmers will veg until a certain height is reached, often 12 to 18&#8221;, with the knowledge that the plants will continue to double or even triple in size once flowering has begun.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Oh no, our first fight, hey Duck. Well, I guess we'll find out. I get hosed for electricity here, I'm saving the 6 hours at peak day price, I gotta try it.
> If these stretch like the last one (it *was* 24hr veg too), I'll go back.
> 
> I'll have to watch it again but somewhere in here, he talks about the plant 'shutting down' after 17 hours whether light is on or not.
> http://tinyurl.com/h4qsm4w


 

I wasn't actually talking about the size of the pots, I was wondering if you were going to flower them now.

Duck is right about the light.  I don't know what video 
Gooch has been watching, but this is not true of cannabis.  Cannabis is in a class of plant that WILL grow (photosynthesize) all the time it has light and other needs are met.  When the plant stretches you end up with significantly less bud sites and therefore, less bud.  I cannot imagine that your electricity costs more than the bud you are going to produce shutting your lights off 6-7 hours a day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2015)

:yeahthat:

Its a good video,,,but its information is based on most flowering plants needs.... Marijuana is NOT and is very much UNLIKE most flowering plants. Lol


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> They will stretch in vegg when there is no light because they dont stop wanting to reach for the light while vegging. What kinda light you using thats killing you those 6 hours? Those 6 hours makes a big difference in plant production. Thats the 1st ive ever heard of a vegging MJ plant shutting down after 17 hours. I call it Bullshit.



Oh, okay, now we're getting somewhere hahaha, this, I understand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2015)

Glad ya agrees. Lol


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I wasn't actually talking about the size of the pots, I was wondering if you were going to flower them now.
> 
> Duck is right about the light.  I don't know what video
> Gooch has been watching, but this is not true of cannabis.  Cannabis is in a class of plant that WILL grow (photosynthesize) all the time it has light and other needs are met.  When the plant stretches you end up with significantly less bud sites and therefore, less bud.  I cannot imagine that your electricity costs more than the bud you are going to produce shutting your lights off 6-7 hours a day.



class of plant? Now we're getting somewhere. What class, THG?
I don't get the yields you guys get and my electricity is highest in NA and going, yup, you guessed it, UP, the damn, do as I say, not as I do, left wing hypocrite nut bars who now with this stupid climate change BULLSHIT will waste even more.... sorry
Money should be spent on providing clean drinking water to everyone on the plant and then clean up pollution. greedy bastards,a crying shame

Sorry, THG, thanks for listening.
I dunno... no class plant I can read about, they hafta go off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey,,ifen the lights gotta go off,,they gotta go off. Its your Harvest,,and its better then no harvest at all,,right?


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's my two bucket systems, I've got H2O2 water (15mL/5gal) circulating through the system for a few hours. I'll likely transplant tomorrow giving H2O2 time to dissipate before adding the mycohrizal (sic?) to the roots during transplant. I'm tempted to keep going with 1500 ppm nutes, something weird there, maybe old nuts. 

View attachment 1-100_0015.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,ifen the lights gotta go off,,they gotta go off. Its your Harvest,,and its better then no harvest at all,,right?



Oh, right, I forgot about yields.
But, you watched the video, that dude said they stop using the light.
But I am kind of wondering how they pull the shades.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah,,,as I said his info comes from what the Majority of flowering plants do,,,,and again I will say Marijuana is not like the Majority of flowering plants. I will go with what ive seen. Vegging Marijuana plants stretch without light or in low light situations.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2015)

Well, you were right, I should have picked one.
Here are the twins, they are exactly half the size of the others. 
They won't be going in to a bucket, not sure, is it twice the work? should I just pluck one? 

View attachment 1-100_0013.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2015)

I am going to pluck the lower leaves on the plants going in to the buckets and will bury them to within an inch of the fans.
I'm going to take the 5 tallest.
the others will go in to some old coco I have that will be rinsed again and again and again 

View attachment 1-100_0014.jpg


View attachment 1-100_0010.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,,as I said his info comes from what the Majority of flowering plants do,,,,and again I will say Marijuana is not like the Majority of flowering plants. I will go with what ive seen. Vegging Marijuana plants stretch without light or in low light situations.



Well, you tell me you've seen it, duck and THG agree, this place hasn't steered me wrong so far, 24 it is.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2015)

Pappy, I would do a supercrop method to those twins and bend them away from each other and let them grow. They just need to be fed more than the others.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 13, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> Pappy, I would do a supercrop method to those twins and bend them away from each other and let them grow. They just need to be fed more than the others.



I've already topped everybody, the twins will go in to a gallon perlite / coco mix, along with 3 other weakest.

The buckets are recirculating now H2O2'd water and bubblers going, sounds great in there. I've washed and rinsed the pellets, 24hrs for the H2O2 to dissipate now and in they go. First time I've used all 5.

The roots will be just starting out the bottom of the pots with maybe an inch to water... Do I assume my ramp will be down again or should I go in at 5.5?

You missed a dust-up, HP, I was going to go 18/6 but I guess I forgot where I was


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 13, 2015)

Never assume anything with pH and MJ growing. Especially if you are moving to a different medium. I would set the next feed/water to 5.8 for the plants in the new medium and then see where it goes. If you are continuing with the same medium then go with what the plants told you last time.

I saw the lighting conversation but I didn't want to pile on. They are correct though. I have been growing under 24hr light during veg and 12/12 for bloom for many years and I have never had a single problem come from it. My plants always finish healthy and happy, with NO sign of light stress. So if 24hr lighting is the wrong thing to do, then I am going to have to continue to be wrong as it works perfectly for me. :confused2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

Hush knows his stuff,,, that's for sure. Excellent grower. Always like his post  because they are so informational.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 13, 2015)

Today is transplant day.... cold feet.
I put 15mL per gallon 29% H2O2 (WEARING GLOVES, did you know the 90% stuff is ROCKET FUEL?) in both systems yesterday noonish and ran the systems with bubblers. The ppm in 3 bucket was expected 90ppm, but the other was 140ppm and only 2 buckets, something still on the hydroton?
Anyways, I drained it and adding nutes checking ppm before & after

The plan is transplant, sprinkle myco on the roots, and add the nutes.
I've been feeding 1400, but I'll start around 900ppm, ph 6.0 and see which way she goes (I guess)

I'm cutting off the lower node pairs (and burying to about that height)
top water from the rez for a few days... I LOVE IT!
Happy Sunday All!

yup, me and sativa were made for each other, I'll never smoke Indica again
 	:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Oh no, our first fight, hey Duck. Well, I guess we'll find out. I get hosed for electricity here, I'm saving the 6 hours at peak day price, I gotta try it.
> If these stretch like the last one (it *was* 24hr veg too), I'll go back.
> 
> I'll have to watch it again but somewhere in here, he talks about the plant 'shutting down' after 17 hours whether light is on or not.
> http://tinyurl.com/h4qsm4w



Oh well so much for trying to help you.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 13, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> Never assume anything with pH and MJ growing. Especially if you are moving to a different medium. I would set the next feed/water to 5.8 for the plants in the new medium and then see where it goes. If you are continuing with the same medium then go with what the plants told you last time.
> 
> I saw the lighting conversation but I didn't want to pile on. They are correct though. I have been growing under 24hr light during veg and 12/12 for bloom for many years and I have never had a single problem come from it. My plants always finish healthy and happy, with NO sign of light stress. So if 24hr lighting is the wrong thing to do, then I am going to have to continue to be wrong as it works perfectly for me. :confused2:



I get penny-wise, pound foolish when I'm thinking a penny saved is a penny earned. 
I'm complicating my life with the back-up plants, I'm putting them in coco/perlite, I've had bad luck with coco but still have some


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I get penny-wise, pound foolish when I'm thinking a penny saved is a penny earned.
> I'm complicating my life with the back-up plants, I'm putting them in coco/perlite, I've had bad luck with coco but still have some


 


make sure you put some Epsom salt in you water for the coco watering..... a tea spoon per 5 gallons works for me....... make sure you use plenty of perlite........ maybe try the chipped coco....... prevents over watering.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 13, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Oh well so much for trying to help you.



hahaha, not at all, Mr Duck. I was back to 24 that same day. 
It was his comment that the plant shuts down, light on or not, that got me.
I assumed he was talking about marijuana and thought it might make for some interesting discourse. No offense intended, PC


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah duck,,,you be behind. Lol


----------



## sopappy (Dec 13, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Hush knows his stuff,,, that's for sure. Excellent grower. Always like his post  because they are so informational.



Indeed. I got in over my head last grow and he helped me salvage it.
Lots of great advice here, I don't mean to offend anybody challenging it, I am just finding there are so many variables, I wonder how we can be so sure of what affects what.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Indeed. I got in over my head last grow and he helped me salvage it.
> Lots of great advice here, I don't mean to offend anybody challenging it, I am just finding there are so many variables, I wonder how we can be so sure of what affects what.



it can be so overwhelming at times, and I have found that while it may subside for a bit, it comes back and anyone can get overwhelmed.  On top of that, its hard to find plant info that pertains only to weed.  I mean its a lot easier now, but most of the info we use is basic gardening knowledge, but its hard to know that something like the light cycle can be specifically different for mj than it is for other plants.  Thats where MP comes in, here we can throw practical application at theory and find out what actually works and what doesnt and share that with everyone, its awesome!  its like crowdsourced science.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 14, 2015)

sMACkaddict said:


> it can be so overwhelming at times, and I have found that while it may subside for a bit, it comes back and anyone can get overwhelmed.  On top of that, its hard to find plant info that pertains only to weed.  I mean its a lot easier now, but most of the info we use is basic gardening knowledge, but its hard to know that something like the light cycle can be specifically different for mj than it is for other plants.  Thats where MP comes in, here we can throw practical application at theory and find out what actually works and what doesnt and share that with everyone, its awesome!  its like crowdsourced science.



Crowdsourced science...   hahaha, I love it. Well said, Mac. 
The bothersome thing is that one often feels like a leech. It is not easy picking this stuff up steathily, I can't / don't discuss it anywhere except here 
thanks all!


----------



## sopappy (Dec 14, 2015)

Terpenes, I'm low on terpenes... (from memory, unreliable info)
I grew in water and dirt, same strains, same nutes, fridge cure
The pot from the dirt smells DELICIOUS whereas, from the water.... ho hum, if AT ALL!
Both smoke just fine  can't decide which is tastier yet, I get confused


----------



## sopappy (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's one of the girls going in to the pot with her sprinkling of mycorrhizal,
and the five of them, 2 dark angel in one system, 3 (I forget now) in the other
I did not remove that lower set, HP 

View attachment 1-100_0023.JPG


View attachment 1-100_0024.JPG


----------



## sopappy (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm hoping to avoid this with HP's method this time.
I'm waiting for the third node (on the two branches starting now) 
and will take a picture before topping at the 1st 

View attachment stretch.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 14, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Crowdsourced science...   hahaha, I love it. Well said, Mac.
> The bothersome thing is that one often feels like a leech. It is not easy picking this stuff up steathily, I can't / don't discuss it anywhere except here
> thanks all!



I know the leech feeling, but as long as you actually have your hands in the dirt (or water) and are applying all this theory to find what actually works for you, then rest assured, you are no leech!  Also, once you got the knowledge, you can continue to share it with other people who are struggling/still in the "leech" phase...


----------



## Kraven (Dec 14, 2015)

~smiles~ 

Pappy it gonna be OK, your gonna get this bro and then your gonna be one of the best teachers too...just keep on keeping on little brother.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 17, 2015)

JHC... I think I've got pythium again, sob!
The yellowing isn't so alarming and I've since added epsom as directed but the drooping is heartbreaking. It happened immediately after the transplant.
Here's a picture of the worst one but looks like they are all starting
I added the mycorrhizae when I transplanted, I am really hoping I shocked them doing that, (ANYTHING BUT PYTHIUM!!) but the ones that weren't transplanted look okay
The roots aren't showing below pot, water level is at hydroton, bubbles galore, lots of O2, LED is 30 inches away, temps around 70, hmd 60, rez is 65
I took a shot in the dark and tried a kelp foliar spray last night. I took the picture half hour after spraying.

When I transplanted, I buried them DEEP, to about an inch below first pair, perhaps 2" of stem in the hydroton. 

View attachment 1-100_0030.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh man, lets hope that isn't the case. It may well be that the transplant has shocked them a bit. Unfortunately I'm not sure what to do for pythium. I believe though if you are running hydro that you can add some H2O2 to your system. But I don't know how much. Hopefully someone will be along that knows the answer on that one. Green mojo my friend


----------



## sopappy (Dec 21, 2015)

yup, I need that mojo stuff alright, thanks, HP
I'm afraid if I get Pythium again, I'll be packing it in.
Who makes a good brand of coco chips?


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 21, 2015)

sopappy said:


> yup, I need that mojo stuff alright, thanks, HP
> I'm afraid if I get Pythium again, I'll be packing it in.
> Who makes a good brand of coco chips?


 

http://www.nehydro.com/growing-mediums/coco-peat/plant-t-coco-chip-brick-3pk/


----------



## sopappy (Dec 21, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> http://www.nehydro.com/growing-mediums/coco-peat/plant-t-coco-chip-brick-3pk/



Thanks, 13... look at what I have to pay 
http://tinyurl.com/qeb7a4t
but wait, free shipping!

I'm trying a few in 100% perlite


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 22, 2015)

This is just my opinion, but I wouldn't grow in just straight pearlite. It has no water or moisture holding ability. as soon as the water is turned off, it all drains through and begins to dry out. You would have to change the way you do everything and relearn how to work the plants in that. I would go with the coco kernels if I wanted very good drainage.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 22, 2015)

check out this page as he has a lot of good suggestions and info for preventing pythium:
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=228590


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 22, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Thanks, 13... look at what I have to pay
> http://tinyurl.com/qeb7a4t
> but wait, free shipping!
> 
> I'm trying a few in 100% perlite


 


new England hydro has free shipping if you order a 100.00 worth of goods........


----------



## sopappy (Dec 22, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> This is just my opinion, but I wouldn't grow in just straight pearlite. It has no water or moisture holding ability. as soon as the water is turned off, it all drains through and begins to dry out. You would have to change the way you do everything and relearn how to work the plants in that. I would go with the coco kernels if I wanted very good drainage.



Going from bad to worse here, HP... I harvested too soon but more troubling is that it tastes like it just washed up on shore. I may just be a dirt farmer at heart hahaha...
I know you're right about the perlite but dirt is back-ordered.
I'm riding this out of course but LST just went out the window, I'm leaving them alone. I'm dangerous hahaha


----------



## sopappy (Dec 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> new England hydro has free shipping if you order a 100.00 worth of goods........



I betcha that's only for you Amuricans.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 22, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I betcha that's only for you Amuricans.


 
*Shipping Policy*

All orders ship within two business days. Free Shipping takes 1 to 5 business days in transit after it is shipped.  Any order over $300 will require a signature upon delivery. We will ship orders to most countries throughout the world. Please email us if you have any questions or would like a shipping quote at [email protected]. We will not be held responsible for lost packages when shipping both domestically and internationally.
*We can ship to virtually any address in the world. Note that there are restrictions on some products, and some products cannot be shipped to international destinations.

When you place an order, we will estimate shipping and delivery dates for you based on the availability of your items and the shipping options you choose. Depending on the shipping provider you choose, shipping date estimates may appear on the shipping quotes page.

Please also note that the shipping rates for many items we sell are weight-based. The weight of any such item can be found on its detail page. To reflect the policies of the shipping companies we use, all weights will be rounded up to the next full pound.*​


----------



## sopappy (Dec 22, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> check out this page as he has a lot of good suggestions and info for preventing pythium:
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=228590



Hygrozyme seems to be the preventive to use. When I looked, I found Mycohizae. Now, I'm wondering if that stuff affected the taste!


----------



## sopappy (Dec 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> *Shipping Policy*
> 
> All orders ship within two business days. Free Shipping takes 1 to 5 business days in transit after it is shipped.  Any order over $300 will require a signature upon delivery. We will ship orders to most countries throughout the world. Please email us if you have any questions or would like a shipping quote at [email protected]. We will not be held responsible for lost packages when shipping both domestically and internationally.
> *We can ship to virtually any address in the world. Note that there are restrictions on some products, and some products cannot be shipped to international destinations.
> ...



I had a US address a couple hours away a few years back, might be worthwhile to do that again,






View attachment usa.JPG


----------



## sopappy (Dec 22, 2015)

By gar, 13, your way *is* cheaper, can you believe this? 

View attachment usa.JPG


----------



## sopappy (Dec 30, 2015)

UNCLE! I bought some inert mixture from the grow store and I like it.
I'm using the leftover coco on my walkway, man's gotta know his limitations.
I've been following the grows, my last grow was crummy, so no pictures, better luck this time.

 I've already screwed up.... here's 9 plants (10, 2 are in 1 pot)
I transplanted and screwed forgot to put labels back.  5 are one strain, 5 are the other
(they all look the same to me) 

View attachment 1-100_0065.JPG


----------



## sopappy (Dec 30, 2015)

ROOTS! 
I must have shocked them when I transplanted them, took a week to poke out the bottom.... and I thought I saw pythium but it's my nutes staining them. You can see nice white before they hit the nute solution.
This the best of the 5 in hydro, about 6 weeks, I think, seems slow. 

View attachment 1-100_0064.JPG


----------



## sopappy (Dec 30, 2015)

10 Azura Haze (12 weeks, jeeeze) in the rapid rooters
and another 8 Leftovers in dirt.
These will sit under the T5 with the new (correct) lights, 6500s 

View attachment 1-100_0067.JPG


----------



## sopappy (Dec 30, 2015)

I was going to LST but I've lost my nerve. I did top them before the transplant, so they've all been topped.... but I'm hesitating now, I'm not sure what I'm going to do next, I feel like a deer in headlights. 

View attachment 1-100_0063.JPG


----------



## Kraven (Dec 30, 2015)

It's a weed brother, give it a good topping, clean up under her skirt and let her flower out the way nature intended, try not to stress....relax and enjoy the experience. Green mojo man.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 31, 2015)

Kraven said:


> It's a weed brother, give it a good topping, clean up under her skirt and let her flower out the way nature intended, try not to stress....relax and enjoy the experience. Green mojo man.



 oh, hey kraven, things looking good over there as usual, thanks for poking your head in the door!  I'm on the 3rd node of each branch after the first topping.... I want to top back at the first node but I can't bring myself to cut off all that weed... where are you suggesting I top, which node?  I'd like to do what you said if I knew what you said.... skirt? everything below the topped node?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2015)

Pappy don't panic brother. (Looking at the last pic of the single plant above)If you don't do anything else and just let them grow and flower from right here, they will do fine. But it depends on how big you want them to get. If you want them to get bigger, you can top them or you can do another trick that I recently learned which is to cut off all of the larger fan leaves along the main 2 branches, but leave the growing stems. This will cause them to grow out faster and will make her quite bushy. 

If you are going to run a couple like that under scrog, then you can cut off the leaves like I said and then give them a few days to grow out before setting a screen on top of them and begin spreading out all of those new branches so that they go out horizontally under the screen. Flip the lights on them and continue tucking the new growth under the screen until you see flowers begin. Then let everything grow up through the screen for a meadow of flowers.

If you are going to run a bunch of plants together without a screen, then you want to either SOG which I believe is too late or try to keep little bushes. If that is the case, then let them grow and thin the branches by cutting a few of the smaller ones out of the bush.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 31, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> Pappy don't panic brother. (Looking at the last pic of the single plant above)If you don't do anything else and just let them grow and flower from right here, they will do fine. ---trimmed---
> .



 Hey HP, that was close, I thought I'd check in before heading down with my scissors, I was hoping you'd stumble across my posts. Any luck with BBB ? I go through the on line complaint against this Ron Hill Ironseedsales.com crook and after 5 pages, it tells me my info will be posted on their site... I hadn't thought about that part, the scumbag wins.
 Anyways, I hope you do better.    Frankly, I do NOT know what to do hahaha, the roots just started a day or so ago, but rez level, pH and ppms constant, no sign of a ramp so I'm still in waiting mode..... I feel like the barber with the tape recorder in that Monty Python skit... cut cut cut  
I don't want them to bushy up much wider than the bucket and I like that de-folliating angle. What if I just bent the two branches (you call them stems?) horizontal, and cut away the bulk of the fans. I'll head down and take a picture first.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 1, 2016)

Jeeze, I'm in the wrong damn section AGAIN. This is a grow journal.
I'll be over there.... sorrreeeee


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 1, 2016)

I couldn't find your journal so I'll have to post here. The BBB didn't make any difference to the situation. I think I am going to tell the guy that he is going to get a visit from some friends that will explain what happens when you stiff the wrong people. Then all I have to do is find some friends in the area willing to go visit him. 

You can bend the branches down horizontal and remove the fan leaves. That will cause all of those little branches to take off growing.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 2, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> I couldn't find your journal so I'll have to post here. The BBB didn't make any difference to the situation. I think I am going to tell the guy that he is going to get a visit from some friends that will explain what happens when you stiff the wrong people. Then all I have to do is find some friends in the area willing to go visit him.
> 
> You can bend the branches down horizontal and remove the fan leaves. That will cause all of those little branches to take off growing.



 All the fans, HP? 
I just got caught up this morning http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72869 
I'm just dropping the guys name whenever and wherever I can, there's others burned by him out there, I buy seeds all the time, the man's a fool.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes I would snip off all of those fan leaves at this point except for the ones that are on the growing branches that are coming off the main stems. That will cause those "tertiary" branches to take off growing faster, and the fan leaves on those branches will quickly come out with plenty of time to give the plant all of the energy it needs to keep on rolling.

Now at this point those secondary branches have already come up a bit so Its not critical to remove the fan leaves, you can leave them there, but they will get buried by the new growth within about 10 days and will slowly die off from lack of light.


----------

